# Γολοντομόρ



## nickel (Nov 27, 2022)

Το Facebook κατέβασε την παρακάτω ανάρτηση του συναδέλφου Δημήτρη Τριανταφυλλίδη για το Γολοντομόρ (χτες ήταν τα 90 χρόνια από την ημέρα μνήμης για τον Μεγάλο Λιμό της Ουκρανίας). Δεν έχω μάθει τον λόγο για την ποινή. Αλλά τώρα πια θα βρείτε το κείμενο... παντού.

Holodomor​Στην είσοδο του πάρκου μνημείου στο Κίεβο, υπάρχει ένα γλυπτό ενός εξαιρετικά λεπτού κοριτσιού με πολύ λυπημένο βλέμμα που κρατά στα χέρια της μια χούφτα στάχια σιταριού.​Πίσω από την πλάτη της υπάρχει το Candle of Remembrance, ένα μνημείο με λεπτομέρειες που θυμίζουν αυθεντικά κεντήματα που μπορούν να βρεθούν στις παραδοσιακές ουκρανικές φορεσιές. Πρόκειται για ένα μνημείο που μνημονεύει ένα ιστορικό γεγονός γνωστό ως Holodomor.​Τι είναι το Holodomor;​Μετά το τέλος του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, η Ουκρανία ήταν ανεξάρτητο κράτος, αλλά το 1919 η Σοβιετική Ένωση το «ρούφηξε» στην κοινότητα των σοβιετικών κρατών. Οι Ουκρανοί, οι οποίοι ακόμη και τότε θεωρούσαν τους εαυτούς τους λαούς της Κεντρικής Ευρώπης, όπως οι Πολωνοί, και όχι Ανατολικοευρωπαίους όπως οι Ρώσοι, προσπάθησαν να επαναφέρουν την ανεξαρτησία της Ουκρανίας.​Το 1932, μη θέλοντας να χάσει τον έλεγχο της κύριας σιταποθήκης της Ευρώπης, ο Στάλιν κατέφυγε σε μια από τις πιο ειδεχθείς μορφές τρόμου εναντίον ενός έθνους. Στη διαδικασία της εθνικοποίησης, αφαίρεσε τη γη που παράγει σιτηρά από τους Ουκρανούς αγρότες, αλλά και όλη την υπόλοιπη γεωργική παραγωγή, δημιουργώντας έτσι έναν τεχνητό λιμό. Στόχος ήταν να «μάθουν στους Ουκρανούς να είναι έξυπνοι» ώστε να μην αντιτίθενται πλέον στην επίσημη Μόσχα. Έτσι οι άνθρωποι που παρήγαγαν τα περισσότερα σιτηρά στην Ευρώπη έμειναν χωρίς ψίχουλο ψωμί. Η κορυφή του Χολοντόμορ ήταν την άνοιξη του 1933. Στην Ουκρανία εκείνη την εποχή, 17 άνθρωποι πέθαιναν από πείνα κάθε λεπτό, περισσότεροι από 1.000 κάθε ώρα, και σχεδόν 24.500 κάθε μέρα! Οι άνθρωποι κυριολεκτικά πέθαιναν από την πείνα στους δρόμους.​Ο Στάλιν εγκατέστησε τον ρωσικό πληθυσμό στα άδεια ουκρανικά χωριά. Κατά την επόμενη απογραφή υπήρξε μεγάλη έλλειψη πληθυσμού. Ως εκ τούτου, η σοβιετική κυβέρνηση ακύρωσε την απογραφή, κατέστρεψε τα έγγραφα της απογραφής και οι απογραφείς πυροβολήθηκαν ή στάλθηκαν στα γκουλάγκ, προκειμένου να αποκρύψουν εντελώς την αλήθεια.​Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Ο Χίτλερ των Ουκρανών ήταν ο Στάλιν. Το Ολοκαύτωμα τους ήταν το Holodomor. Για αυτούς, το φασιστικό Βερολίνο ήταν η Σοβιετική Μόσχα, και τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσής τους ήταν τα Σοβιέτ.​Σήμερα, 28 χώρες σε όλο τον κόσμο αναγνωρίζουν το Holodomor ως γενοκτονία εναντίον των Ουκρανών, για την οποία δεν μπορούσε κάποιος να μάθει στο σχολείο, επειδή σχεδόν όλα τα στοιχεία καταστράφηκαν, τα θύματα συγκαλύφθηκαν για δεκαετίες, οι επιζώντες σιώπησαν με το ζόρι.​Το Χολοντόμορ εκείνη την εποχή έσπασε την ουκρανική αντίσταση, αλλά έκανε αιώνια την επιθυμία για ανεξαρτησία της Ουκρανίας από τη Ρωσία.​









Holodomor Statue | Wascana Centre







wascana.ca


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2022)

Τρομακτική ιστορία. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά δεν είχα παρά μόνο μια πολύ αόριστη ιδέα, μέχρι που είδα τυχαία την ταινία Mr. Jones στην τηλεόραση τον περασμένο μήνα κι έπαθα σοκ. Αυτά πρέπει να διδάσκονται, να αναδεικνύονται, να τα θυμόμαστε, να τιμούμε τη μνήμη των θυμάτων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 8, 2022)

Την ιστορία την πρωτοείχα ανακαλύψει προσωπικά το 2004 όταν είχα διαβάσει αυτό το άρθρο που είχε δημοσιευθεί σε ένα τεύχος του _Manière de voir _της Monde Diplomatique με θεματική τις γενοκτονίες_._ Βάζω το άρθρο για όποιον θέλει να διαβάσει παραπάνω:

L’Ukraine affamée par Staline​ 
La terrible famine de 1932-1933, qui tua de 4 à 6 millions d’Ukrainiens, ne doit rien au hasard : elle fut le résultat d’une décision de Staline. S’agit-il pour autant d’un génocide ?

par Laurent Rucker 
  
Le 16 mai 2003, le Parlement ukrainien adoptait une résolution qualifiant d’acte de génocide la grande famine de 1932-1933. En à peine neuf mois, de décembre 1932 a août 1933, celle-ci fit de 4 à 6 millions de morts sur les 32 millions d’habitants que comptait la République socialiste soviétique d’Ukraine. Occultée par le pouvoir soviétique, la réalité de cette « année noire » est désormais reconnue grâce aux témoignages des survivants et au travail des historiens (1). Si la nature politique de cette famine n’est plus mise en doute, en revanche, son caractère génocidaire fait débat.

Tout commence avec les collectes forcées. Depuis que Staline a lancé en 1929 le « grand tournant » de la collectivisation, le pouvoir central prélève une part de plus en plus importante de la production agricole. En Ukraine, la ponction s’élève à 30 % en 1930, à 41,5 % en 1931 et pour 1932, le plan prévoit une augmentation de 32 % du prélèvement. La paysannerie, *enrôlée de force dans les kolkhozes, tente désespérément de conserver une partie du fruit de son travail*, tandis que l’Etat lance ses brigades de choc à l’assaut des campagnes ukrainiennes pour réaliser le plan de collecte. Conséquence : une désorganisation complète du cycle productif rendant plus improbable encore la réalisation des objectifs du plan.

La collecte de l’année 1932 démarre trop lentement aux yeux du pouvoir. Le drame se noue au cours de l’été. Staline décide alors d’employer les grands moyens. Le 7 août 1932, la loi sur le «* vol ou la dilapidation de la propriété socialiste* » est promulguée. Elle prévoit des* peines allant de dix ans de privation de liberté à la condamnation à mort.* Au même moment, des informations parviennent au Politburo sur les _« risques d’une situation alimentaire critique »_ en Ukraine. Viatcheslav Molotov prévient : _«* Il existe une réelle menace de famine même dans les districts où la récolte a été excellente.* »_ Mais il faut s’en tenir au plan de collecte coûte que coûte.

Le 22 octobre 1932, le Politburo envoie une commission extraordinaire, dirigée par Molotov, pour _« intensifier les collectes »._ Molotov exige l’application_ « impitoyable »_ du décret du 7 août. Les districts qui ne remplissent pas le plan sont inscrits au « _tableau noir »_ : arrêt total du commerce, retrait de tous les produits des magasins, arrestations massives, purges. Malgré cet arsenal répressif, la collecte demeure insuffisante aux yeux de Staline. Alors que la situation alimentaire se détériore dangereusement, il décide, en toute connaissance de cause, de l’aggraver. Le 22 janvier 1933, Staline et Molotov ordonnent aux autorités locales et à la Guépéou d’empêcher — _« par tous les moyens »_ — les paysans ukrainiens affamés de fuir vers les villes. En mars 1933, la Guépéou arrête 219 460 paysans en fuite : 186 588 sont renvoyés chez eux et les 32 872 restant sont envoyés en prison ou au Goulag.

Le 24 janvier 1933, Pavel Postychev, membre du Politburo, envoyé par Staline en Ukraine pour reprendre en main le PC local, ordonne la* saisie « directe » *du grain, maison par maison, et l’accompagne d’un mot d’ordre : _*« Aucune compassion ! *»_ Ces mesures condamnent à mort la population ukrainienne affamée.
*A ceux qui l’informent de la tragédie en cours, Staline répond avec le plus grand cynisme. En décembre 1932, au secrétaire régional de Kharkov qui lui décrit la famine, il rétorque : *_*« On nous a dit, camarade Terekov, que vous étiez un bon orateur ; manifestement, vous êtes aussi un bon conteur, vous avez composé un si beau conte sur la famine, vous avez pensé nous faire peur avec ça, mais cela ne marchera pas ! »*_ En outre, il organise une opération de propagande vers l’étranger destinée à faire rempart aux rares informations qui Parviennent à circuler. Et pourtant, la réalité des faits était bien connue d’un certain nombre de dirigeants, à commencer par Mussolini, qui reçoit des informations très précises de son consul à Kharkov, mais décide de ne pas en faire usage. Il était sur le point de signer des accords commerciaux et politiques avec l’URSS.
Au cours de l’hiver et du printemps 1933, *la famine prend des proportions terrifiantes. En six mois, la mortalité est multipliée par dix dans certaines régions : dans le district de Kharkov, le nombre de décès passe de 10 000 à 100 000 par mois entre janvier et juin 1933. De nombreux cas de cannibalisme sont attestés. La déshumanisation et l’animalisation de l’ennemi, caractéristiques des processus génocidaires, sont en marche. Aucune aide n’est apportée aux affamés. *Pendant ce temps, pour financer son industrialisation à marche forcée, l’URSS continue à exporter du blé : 1,7 million de tonnes en 1932 et en 1933, soit des quantités plus que suffisantes pour sauver les paysans ukrainiens et leurs familles. Vers le milieu de l’année 1933, Staline estime qu’il est temps de faire cesser le massacre : _« Le Comité central et le gouvernement considèrent qu’au terme de nos succès à la campagne, nous n ’avons plus besoin de répression de masse. »_
Le bilan est effroyable. *C’est une véritable saignée générationnelle. La moitié des victimes sont des enfants et la moitié des enfants ont perdu au moins l’un de leurs parents*. La surmortalité et la sous-natalité entraînent un déficit démographique considérable qui pèsera pendant des décennies. _« Rarement dans toute l’histoire européenne_ souligne le démographe Alain Blum, _une famine aura provoqué des pertes aussi considérables._ (…) _Elle a conduit à une disparition complète de foyers entiers. Elle a vidé des localités et n ’a guère laissé subsister que des familles décomposées_ (2). _ »_
Cette grande famine en Ukraine peut-elle être qualifiée de génocide ? Pour tous les historiens, elle ne peut s’expliquer que par _« l’obstination du pouvoir stalinien et de Staline lui-même_ (3) _ »,_ mais ils restent divisés quant à savoir s’il s’agit d’un génocide. Trois interprétations sont en concurrence. La première, défendue par Georges Sokoloff, Nicolas Werth ou Alain Blum, considère que la famine en Ukraine n’est pas un génocide, mais l’épisode paroxystique de la _« guerre contre la paysannerie »_ menée par le pouvoir bolchevique depuis les années 1920. Si l’Ukraine paya le plus lourd tribut, d’autres régions de l’URSS furent également touchées : le Caucase du Nord, la zone des terres noires, les plaines du Don et du Kouban, le Kazakhstan, la Sibérie occidentale. La famine frappe les régions où la résistance paysanne est la plus forte. _« Ce sont les régions agricoles les plus riches et les plus dynamiques, celles qui avaient à la fois le plus à donner à l’Etat et le plus à perdre du système d’extorsion de la production agricole mis en place au terme de la collectivisation forcée des campagnes »_ qui ont été les principales victimes, explique Nicolas Werth.
Un deuxième courant partage l’essentiel de cette interprétation, mais il n’en tire pas les mêmes conclusions. Qualifiée de _« génocide culturel »_ par l’historienne américaine Lynne Viola, cette guerre contre les campagnes aurait cherché à détruire la culture d’une paysannerie _« restée rebelle à l’expérience communiste »_ et donc _« une classe qui souhaitait défendre ses structures familiales, ses croyances, ses communautés, ses moyens d’existence_ (4) _ »._ Rapportée à la population rurale (80 % des habitants) — les villes ne furent pas touchées -, la famine a frappé entre 20 % et 25 % des Ukrainiens. Stéphane Courtois propose le terme de _« génocide de classe »_ pour désigner cette destruction de la paysannerie ukrainienne qui s’inscrit dans le cadre général de la _« liquidation des koulaks en tant que classe_ (5) _ »_ décidée par Staline.
Un troisième courant historiographique estime que la famine en Ukraine fut bien un génocide au sens de la Convention de l’ONU de 1948. Elle répond à plusieurs éléments de cette définition. En premier lieu, le pouvoir soviétique a _« soumis de manière intentionnelle un groupe à des conditions de vie devant entraîner sa destruction physique totale ou partielle »._ La poursuite des collectes forcées en dépit de leurs conséquences dramatiques et connues de Staline et le refus de laisser les paysans ukrainiens fuir la famine en sont autant de preuves. _« Au moment où s’imposaient des mesures favorables aux affamés, ceux qui avaient provoqué la famine, au contraire, l’entretinrent et l’aggravèrent »_ souligne Laurence Woisard (6). Deuxièmement, avec 4 à 6 millions de morts, il y a bien eu une _« atteinte grave à l’intégrité physique ou mentale du groupe »._ Enfin, si _« des mesures visant à entraver les naissances au sein du groupe »_ n’ont pas été mises en œuvre volontairement, le déficit de naissances fut indéniable.
Reste la question du groupe. Selon la convention de 1948, un génocide a pour objectif de _« détruire, où tout ou en partie, un groupe national, ethnique, racial ou religieux comme tel »._ La grande famine visait-elle les paysans ou les Ukrainiens en tant que groupe national ? Dans le second cas, la qualification de génocide serait recevable. Pour les défenseurs de cette thèse (7), la répression contre les paysans ne peut être dissociée de celle qui frappa l’Ukraine en tant que nation : _« Les paysans en Ukraine constituaient le groupe national lui-même »,_ note Laurence Woisard. Et de rappeler la formule de Staline : _« La question nationale est dans sa véritable essence un problème de paysannerie. Sans paysannerie, il ne peut y avoir de mouvement national fort. »_ En outre, fait trop souvent négligé, les autres régions touchées par la famine abritent de fortes populations ukrainiennes, en particulier dans le Kouban, la vallée du Don et dans le Caucase du Nord.
Plus troublant : non seulement une vague de répression frappa l’Eglise ukrainienne, l’intelligentsia, les artistes à partir de 1929, soit au même moment que le lancement de la collectivisation, mais le Parti communiste d’Ukraine subit également une purge pendant la grande famine. Staline accusa les anciens partisans du leader nationaliste Simon Petlioura, _« masqués par la carte du Parti »_ d’être à l’origine des actes de _« sabotage »._ On assiste donc d’un côté à une destruction des symboles de la culture ukrainienne à une épuration des élites et de l’autre à une terrible répression de la paysannerie au moyen de l’un des instruments les plus barbares : la famine provoquée.
Génocide ou non, il n’en reste pas moins qu’un _« processus organisé de destruction de civils, visant à la fois leurs personnes et leurs biens »_ alors qu’ils n’étaient pas _« en situation de se défendre »,_ pour reprendre les catégories proposées par Jacques Semelin (8), a bien été mis en œuvre en Ukraine en 1932-1933. Comment ne pas conclure avec ce passage tiré du magnifique roman, _Tout passe_ de l’écrivain Vassili Grossman : _« Certains paysans sont devenus fous. Ils débitaient les cadavres et les faisaient bouillir, ils tuaient leurs propres enfants et les mangeaient. Mais ils n ’étaient pas coupables. Les coupables, ce sont ceux qui ont réduit une mère à manger ses enfants. »_


Laurent Rucker 
Historien, auteur de _Staline, Israël et les Juifs_, PUF, Paris, 2001.


----------

